
Spouse Abusing SV CEO Gets 2 Weeks Jail as Longer Term Could Trigger Deportation - 19eightyfour
http://fortune.com/2017/04/23/abuse-rastogi-gattani-immigration/?xid=gn_editorspicks&google_editors_picks=true
======
tomohawk
The least this man deserves is deportation. Being here is not a right, but a
privilege - one he's grossly abused.

~~~
pasbesoin
I read the victim's statement to the court, the other day -- which the OP here
links.

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/04/17/here-is-
the...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/04/17/here-is-the-powerful-
statement-a-wife-read-aloud-to-the-court-and-her-abusive-husband.html)

It is an account of terrible, long-standing and repeated circumstances. And
she is asking the judge, who was on vacation when this deal was pushed
through, to reconsider.

On the face of it, I don't see any reason this guy should be exempt from
deportation.

------
dTal
There should be word for this phenomenon. "Oh young Bobby Quarterback can't
possibly be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law - it'll wreck his
career! And she was asking for it anyway..."

Side note: while researching this comment I googled 'football student rape' in
an attempt to find the specific case I had in mind (in which the judge was
bare-faced enough to say almost exactly the above). This turned out to be
impressively naive of me.

